# Optoma EP719 Power Trouble



## ogstyle (Nov 14, 2010)

The lamp will not even try to power I have put the meter on the terminals and not even 1 volt. I have switched the bulb also. Does anyone have any idea or even a service manual would be great.

When I plug it in the power light flashes then when I push the power the power light goes solid and after a few seconds the lamp light comes on solid for 1 sec then the unit restarts. I can hear the fan running. Does anyone know what the problem might be?

Thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

There is an online disassembly guide but it sounds like the lamp out to me.

http://reviews.ebay.com/Optoma-EP719-how-to-disassemby-for-cleaning_W0QQugidZ10000000009097154

Gets you part of the way. It's basically a bunch of screws. It's pretty simple to take apart. I've done it a few times myself for cleaning.


----------



## ogstyle (Nov 14, 2010)

I have torn down the uint and swited out the lamp with a different lamp. It still acted the same. I have put a metere on the termins for the lamp and bypassed the switch. When I try to power it on the meter never shows anything on the screen. So I thinks it is someware in the psu. But without a service manual or schematics I thinks I am lost.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

ogstyle said:


> I have torn down the uint and swited out the lamp with a different lamp. It still acted the same. I have put a metere on the termins for the lamp and bypassed the switch. When I try to power it on the meter never shows anything on the screen. So I thinks it is someware in the psu. But without a service manual or schematics I thinks I am lost.


If the fan come on I'd not expect it to be the psu. I suspect something is going on with the lamps. 

Do you happen to live close to fort worth TX?


----------



## ogstyle (Nov 14, 2010)

No I live in Ohio. I do have electric expericence. If there is anything you can think of for me to test I can do it. I have looked over the boards and there is no damaged components that I can see or smell.

Thanks


----------

